# DNA Devices



## einad5 (11/10/19)

Are there any companies still making DNA devices? I know Rebel and Boxer, but I am not really a fan of how they look. Are there any other companies still producing devices with a DNA chip?


----------



## CashKat88 (11/10/19)

Lost Vape...


----------



## M.Adhir (11/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Lost Vape...


They haven't made for a while. Last release was the drone 250c. All their other dna devices seem to be discontinued (paranormals therions etc)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/10/19)

A lot of the newer DNA devices I’ve seen are all bespoke pieces or very hard to get. Good luck with your search bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (11/10/19)

Mirage still available as some shops...and its one of the best mods you will ever own...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gringo (11/10/19)

einad5 said:


> Are there any companies still making DNA devices? I know Rebel and Boxer, but I am not really a fan of how they look. Are there any other companies still producing devices with a DNA chip?


I love my Rebel... got the Jay H... 75c today... in brown nogal.problem is now im looking for 20650 batteries... but untill then 185... will do. My other Rebel is a 26650 in green... very light and battery life for days...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (11/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> They haven't made for a while. Last release was the drone 250c. All their other dna devices seem to be discontinued (paranormals therions etc)


Oh wow I didn't know, I've never had a DNA device, really want one but they pretty expensive 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know, I've never had a DNA device, really want one but they pretty expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Except my noisy, pretty much everything I vape on is DNA. Most reliable and predictable chip to date for me. I've been using two of them as daily drivers for two years, zero issues.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> They haven't made for a while. Last release was the drone 250c. All their other dna devices seem to be discontinued (paranormals therions etc)


Ssssssssh i have said nothing Sssssssssh i recently just signed some disclosure and didn't worry about the small print but out the corner of my eye i think it said something which means i have to keep Ssssh about products in the pipeline. So i can't tell you if Lost vape have another pod device very soon and they definitely are not sending me their new DNA device at the end of the month which i will be reviewing next month, i mean not reviewing as they have no such device! or have they? I have said too much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kabir499 (11/10/19)

einad5 said:


> Are there any companies still making DNA devices? I know Rebel and Boxer, but I am not really a fan of how they look. Are there any other companies still producing devices with a DNA chip?


Hey man, not sure if you'd be interested...
Admin please remove, if it's not allowed. 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=74789&share_type=t&link_source=app

DNA 75 + Goon V1.5 & Colour Cap



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (12/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Except my noisy, pretty much everything I vape on is DNA. Most reliable and predictable chip to date for me. I've been using two of them as daily drivers for two years, zero issues.


If you ever wanna get rid of one, let me know (as long as it's reasonably priced ) 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5 (14/10/19)

kabir499 said:


> Hey man, not sure if you'd be interested...
> Admin please remove, if it's not allowed.
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=74789&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> ...


Around December I'm probably gonna start looking for something to replace my Paranormal. I just wish there were more options available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Ssssssssh i have said nothing Sssssssssh i recently just signed some disclosure and didn't worry about the small print but out the corner of my eye i think it said something which means i have to keep Ssssh about products in the pipeline. So i can't tell you if Lost vape have another pod device very soon and they definitely are not sending me their new DNA device at the end of the month which i will be reviewing next month, i mean not reviewing as they have no such device! or have they? I have said too much!


Don’t worry, we won’t say a word or read the reviews of the non existent devices,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

There are plenty of high-end modders making mods with DNA chips... 75C and 60's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (25/10/19)

Bogan just posted some pics of a new Dovpo dual 21700 DNA 250c device, called the Odin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (25/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## einad5 (25/10/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Bogan just posted some pics of a new Dovpo dual 21700 DNA 250c device, called the Odin.


I like that, dual 21700 sounds like a grand old time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (25/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/10/19)

Wow thats nice, just a bit too big

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

